# Prostar Martial arts



## stone_dragone (Oct 3, 2007)

How many folks have heard about or have experience with John Graden's newest animal PROSTAR MMA.  Apparently he (and many others like Tiger Shulmann(sp?)') have totally dropped forms and are teaching "family friendly" MMA.

Any thoughts?


----------



## hydrocyano7 (Oct 15, 2015)

From what I've heard (and not much), Pro-Star is now called Empower Kickboxing... Still by the MATA organization, I believe. 

I last saw some information on EKB at www.martialartsteachers.com about a month back


----------

